# Slingshot Fun Shoot in Kentucky



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Saturday, October 8th, a Slingshot Fun Shoot is being promoted by the Kenton County Parks and Recreation, at Lincoln Ridge Park in Independence, Kentucky. The event time is 10 am till 2 pm at shelter 3. Attending the event will be Nathan Masters (FlippinOut), Ray Bazonski (Rayshot), Michael McClure (M_J), and myself (Jim Harris - Performance Catapults).

Anyone will be welcome to attend and try their hand at shooting slingshots. There will be several different styles of slingshots on hand, and any questions you may have regarding slingshot shooting can be answered.

Here is a link to the event - http://www.kentoncou...s_happening.pdf - scroll down to October 8th.

Any enthusiasts in the area are invited to attend.

- Jim


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

This is gonna be alot of fun! If you are in the area, come on out to help spread the word about slingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't wait!
See you guys there.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck guys, wish the LI Crew could be there. Have fun.
Philly


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Mr Harris, I would love to attend your event, but I'm far away, I wish you fun and good shots.
Best regards


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

One day is tough ,but if there was a way I could swing it, YOU KNOW WITHOUT A DOUBT that I would be there. Much success and have a blast! Oh yeah, someone get a flip video and do a vid! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, video is a must for group shoots. Allows everyone to share in the fun. Guess I'll have to wait till ECST to shoot with you guys again. Have a ball guys.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is an updated, and more detailed link to the event - http://www.egovlink.com/public_documents300/kentoncounty/unpublished_documents/Parks%20and%20Recreation/slingshot%20fun%20shoot11.pdf


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flattered to be included in a list with you guys! I'll do my best to help make it a fun event for people.
Mostly I'm just coming to hang out with some great shooters and genuinely cool people


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Getting close.

This will be a great place to stream live on my QIK site. After the shoot, I believe the plan is for Nathan, Ray, MJ and myself to return to my house and do some more shooting. We will definately be streaming everything we can.

Go to http://www.qik.com, and do a search for Performance Catapults. select "like", and you'll be notified via email or text when we are streaming.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Some turn of events are preventing me from making it. Rats !!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

No worries Ray. Thanks for considering it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, how did we do over there at that fun shoot. Did a lot of newcomers show up? Pretty nice of the Park Service to put this on. Big responsibility. Hope everyone had fun! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very low turnout, probably 10 or 12 showed. It was a nice day, so I am blaming the weather. The ones who did show, read about it in the paper. A photographer from the paper showed up early, when there was some shooters there. It is supposed to be online anytime now. I will provide a link as soon as it's posted. Promoting slingshot shooting to the general public is going to take some time. As long as the Parks dept will promote it, I'll be there.

M_J, his son and I still had a good time. Came back to my place and grilled some steak. M_J's son got to experience his first campfire, and camping out. This morning, we ate a good breakfast, shot some more slingshots, then they hit the road to return home.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Very low turnout, probably 10 or 12 showed. It was a nice day, so I am blaming the weather. The ones who did show, read about it in the paper. A photographer from the paper showed up early, when there was some shooters there. It is supposed to be online anytime now. I will provide a link as soon as it's posted. Promoting slingshot shooting to the general public is going to take some time. As long as the Parks dept will promote it, I'll be there.
> 
> M_J, his son and I still had a good time. Came back to my place and grilled some steak. M_J's son got to experience his first campfire, and camping out. This morning, we ate a good breakfast, shot some more slingshots, then they hit the road to return home.


Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Jim,it was nice of you with all that you have going on to take this upon yourself no matter how many showed up. Glad you and MJ and son had a good time. I say if you can shoot with someone who is as crazy about the sport as you are,then that is a wonderful day. Both of you fit that catagory hands down! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> Very low turnout, probably 10 or 12 showed. It was a nice day, so I am blaming the weather. The ones who did show, read about it in the paper. A photographer from the paper showed up early, when there was some shooters there. It is supposed to be online anytime now. I will provide a link as soon as it's posted. Promoting slingshot shooting to the general public is going to take some time. As long as the Parks dept will promote it, I'll be there.
> 
> M_J, his son and I still had a good time. Came back to my place and grilled some steak. M_J's son got to experience his first campfire, and camping out. This morning, we ate a good breakfast, shot some more slingshots, then they hit the road to return home.


Looking forward to seeing the photos/video.... it is a great thing you did, no matter how the turn out was (even though 10-12 people is great) and sounds like it was a joy for you, MJ and his kids..

Thanks for doing what you do, and sharing it with us...

Cheers

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Very low turnout, probably 10 or 12 showed. It was a nice day, so I am blaming the weather. The ones who did show, read about it in the paper. A photographer from the paper showed up early, when there was some shooters there. It is supposed to be online anytime now. I will provide a link as soon as it's posted. Promoting slingshot shooting to the general public is going to take some time. As long as the Parks dept will promote it, I'll be there.
> 
> M_J, his son and I still had a good time. Came back to my place and grilled some steak. M_J's son got to experience his first campfire, and camping out. This morning, we ate a good breakfast, shot some more slingshots, then they hit the road to return home.


Sounds like you guys had a great time!
[/quote]
Yep, great time! Wouldn't have missed it no matter how many showed up.
Jim and I are cut from the same cloth when it comes to slingshots (at least in terms of enthusiasm if not talent) so it was worth the trip to get to hang out and shoot and discuss slingshot related stuff. Having the time with my son and his joy at every new thing we did was icing on the cake.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I really thought M_J and his son, Anakin(SP?) would be featured in the paper. The photographer really keyed off on them shooting together. But, here is what ended up being printed. I didn't find out till Tuesday or Wednesday, and a co-worker brought this in for me to keep.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Whew is the video guys?
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Forgot my camera


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sure, likely story MJ, you guys just dont want to let the competition know how good you are. Right, the dog ate your homework also.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Actually, there is a video of M_J shooting the SPS on my QIK page.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Actually, there is a video of M_J shooting the SPS on my QIK page.


I'm not seeing it. Bunch of ECST stuff, nothing newer than that.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure why it didn't post. Tried to upload it to my YouTube page, no success there either.


----------

